# cubenerd74's progression thread



## cubenerd74 (Nov 3, 2022)

This is my progression thread I guess.

Current single PBs:
3x3: 12.05
2x2: 2.48
3x3 oh: 22.69
4x4: 54.78
5x5: 2:04.76
3BLD: 2:25.66

Current Goals;
sub-12 3x3 single
sub-15 3x3 Ao12
sub-30 3x3 oh Ao5
sub-1 4x4 Ao5-Done!

Long Term goals:
sub-15 3x3 Ao50
sub-20 3x3 oh single
sub-50 4x4 single


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2022)

How fast do you want to achieve your current goals?


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> How fast do you want to achieve your current goals?


idk maybe 1 or 2 months


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 4, 2022)

So I've done a bit of BLD recently.

I did 4-5 3BLD solves at school today. All DNFs except for one.

Although my classmates were being really loud making it hard to focus, I think the main reason to this was that I tend to confuse B, C, and D when I do corners, and I'm also not yet familiar with twisting corners quickly.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 10, 2022)

I did this Ao50 3x3 session a few days ago.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 12.05 (PB)
worst: 32.61

mean of 3
current: 17.61 (σ = 1.94)
best: 14.00 (σ = 3.25) (PB)

avg of 5
current: 18.03 (σ = 1.45)
best: 14.34 (σ = 2.78)

avg of 12
current: 18.07 (σ = 1.90)
best: 15.91 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 25
current: 18.43 (σ = 2.80)
best: 16.75 (σ = 1.84)

avg of 50
current: 17.76 (σ = 3.05)
best: 17.76 (σ = 3.05)

Average: 17.76 (σ = 3.05)
Mean: 18.09

Time List:
1. 14.98 
2. 13.34 
3. 17.48 
4. 25.97 
5. 12.19 
6. 12.05[2 PBs in a row] 
7. 17.75 
8. 26.21 
9. 14.76 
10. 21.58+ 
11. 22.41+ 
12. 15.00 
13. 17.24 
14. 17.13 
15. 17.83 
16. 15.00 
17. 19.60 
18. 15.37 
19. 13.72 
20. 14.05 
21. 14.62 
22. 15.50 
23. 22.12 
24. 15.67 
25. 17.13 
26. 15.36 
27. 16.84+ 
28. 15.03 
29. 32.61[how did this happen] 
30. 18.99 
31. 14.91 
32. 21.01+ 
33. 18.90 
34. 17.14 
35. 18.52 
36. 15.00 
37. 24.80 
38. 24.66 
39. 26.70 
40. 16.67 
41. 18.42 
42. 16.88 
43. 14.52 
44. 22.06 
45. 16.86 
46. 17.27 
47. 19.70 
48. 15.95 
49. 17.13 
50. 19.75


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 18, 2022)

Goal #3 has just been achieved.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-18
avg of 5: 59.63

Time List:
1. 58.83 
2. 58.97 
3. 1:01.09 
4. (1:11.00) 
5. (58.11) 

What i also like is that the average was mostly consistent except for solve 4.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 30, 2022)

I've been grinding BLD a lot lately.
I know what it says on my signature, but I found it pretty fun. I plan to learn M2 soon.

I also did my first 3 MBLD attempts today.
1: 1/2 in 11:xx:xx
Cube 1: 2 corners twisted. I saw them during memo but forgot.
Cube 2: solved
2: 0/2 in 9:xx:xx
Cube 1: 2 edges flipped. I also saw but forgot(why do I keep doing this)
Cube 2: 3 corners. Not sure what happened.
3: 1/2 in 9:xx;xx
Cube 1: 4 corners 
Cube 2: solved


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 31, 2022)

For the past while I've had no cubing notebook(check my profile for details), and I've improved quite a lot during that time. So I did a session of 40 3x3, 20 5x5, and 20 3BLD solves. This is how my PBs changed.


Spoiler: List



3x3:
single 12.05
Mo3 14.00->13.56
Ao5 14.21->13.63
Ao12 15.59->15.03
Ao25 16.50->15.44
Ao50 16.85->16.07
Ao100 17.26-16.77
5x5:
single 3:01.68->2:04.76
Mo3 3:23.88->2:22.41
Ao5 ()->2:27.31
Ao12 ()->2:29.53
3BLD:
single 4:04.77->2:25.66
Mo3 DNF->2:59.89
Ao5 DNF->2:59.89
Ao12 DNF
Ao25 ( )->DNF


I also changed my goals a bit, as sub-15 3x3 Ao12 is just around the corner. But sadly I didn't break one PB I wanted to-3x3 single.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Today at 1:36 AM)

It's now winter break, which means there's a lot of time for cubing
To start, here's an Ao50 3x3 OH session.


Spoiler: PB change



single 22.69->21.97
Mo3 25.24
Ao5 30.17->28.29
Ao12 31.82->29.49
Ao25 35.24->30.53
Ao50 38.24->31.30
Ao100 40.41->34.90





Spoiler: Full session



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-14
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 21.97
worst: 42.77

mean of 3
current: 32.15 (σ = 2.00)
best: 26.48 (σ = 2.82)

avg of 5
current: 33.02 (σ = 0.25)
best: 28.29 (σ = 3.95)

avg of 12
current: 33.61 (σ = 4.61)
best: 29.49 (σ = 3.98)

avg of 25
current: 32.49 (σ = 3.45)
best: 30.53 (σ = 3.09)

avg of 50
current: 31.64 (σ = 3.59)
best: 31.64 (σ = 3.59)

Average: 31.64 (σ = 3.59)
Mean: 31.56

Time List:
1. 30.12 
2. 28.59 
3. 27.56 
4. 23.28 
5. 32.04 
6. 36.73 
7. 29.44 
8. 23.90 
9. 42.29 
10. 31.54 
11. 21.97 
12. 31.66 
13. 31.66 
14. 29.49 
15. 28.74 
16. 28.47 
17. 31.89 
18. 32.49 
19. 32.97 
20. 36.38 
21. 27.07 
22. 26.34 
23. 40.64 
24. 31.77 
25. 32.34 
26. 30.83 
27. 32.96 
28. 31.43 
29. 29.02 
30. 35.23 
31. 28.27 
32. 26.31 
33. 35.20 
34. 33.68 
35. 28.31 
36. 30.12 
37. 33.20 
38. 40.63 
39. DNF(41.69) 
40. 25.75 
41. 40.51 
42. 30.48 
43. 31.77 
44. 28.00 
45. 42.77 
46. 33.31 
47. 32.84 
48. 29.88 
49. 32.91 
50. 33.66


----------

